# Find S, M, L, XL, XXL round labels for poly bags?



## rockwell (Aug 5, 2006)

I wanted to add pre-printed size labels/stickers to my my sealed poly bags...anyone know where to find some? Right now I've been just writing out sizes on Avery labels, but it's getting old. Also the Avery labels are resealable, so they have really weak adhesive on the back.

I found this place so far, but am looking for other possibilities as well.

NWTag.com Stock Size Stickers


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

here is another one Store Supply Warehouse, LLC - Size Labels


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Uline has the clear ones with black lettering: Clear Acetate Size Labels


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Another company that has them: Apparel Label Intl: clothing label, woven label, size strip, garment label, hang tag


----------



## rockwell (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for the links people...anyone use any of these stickers? I'm looking for labels that have a good adhesive so they won't come off the poly bags.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd say get something like the Avery labels but that you think stick better, make yourself a template for each size garment, add your website, company name, contact info and that kind of stuff. If you're a retailer and your customer/buyers are OK with it, it's great advertising. If you're an online store and you're sending our your own goods, it's perfect. If you're a screen printer, it is a great option for your customers if you can just plug in their name, url, phone number on a template... We're screen printers and we offer this to our customers when we poly bag for them and every customer I can think of has taken us up on it, and most even send their own template layouts... I have not had one customer turn down a custom poly bag label that is offered free if they choose to pay us to poly bag for them...


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

We use labels from ULINE, no problems yet and cheap


----------



## rockwell (Aug 5, 2006)

sid said:


> We use labels from ULINE, no problems yet and cheap


These ones?

Clear Acetate Size Labels

How's the adhesive?


----------



## peande (Mar 27, 2008)

I find those small clear round ones stick a little too much to cotton shirts and can leave some residue when removed


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

www.Ebay.com


----------

